# Predictions For Vegas 2009



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

PTH said:


> No one has started this yet! Lets see who everyone thinks will be in the top 5 in Championship division:
> 
> Chance
> Reo
> ...


Dan Quintana is WAYYYYYY overdue for a Vegas win! Maybe this is Dan's year!
Don't count out the following:
Jon Eide
Tim Gillingham
Scotty Starnes
Jimmy Despart
Michael Braden
Chris White from the UK
Dietmar Trillus
and a host of others.

REO shot the first ever double 330 rounds at Lancaster's which makes Reo have, I think FOUR perfect 30 BabyX rounds in major competition.

Chance and the rest of the group mentioned above are sure in the hunt for it again this year...but it isn't going to be a cake walk.

Will Steve Boylan be able to REPEAT this year in the Men's Senior Championship? He already won the Presley's shoot and the Iowa Pro-Am.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Big Country 04 (Apr 13, 2006)

*vegas picks*

Chance
Mike anderson
Cousins
hopkins
braden

Will they show the shootoff on AT again this year?


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Need to keep an eye on up and comming Steven Gatto .


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Big Country 04 said:


> Chance
> Mike anderson
> Cousins
> hopkins
> ...


hopkins will post a zero i bet.... Hard to shoot with a busted shoulder


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

X Hunter said:


> hopkins will post a zero i bet.... Hard to shoot with a busted shoulder


he placed 3rd in ASA Florida


----------



## Big Country 04 (Apr 13, 2006)

*Picks*

He might not shoot out there I didn't know anything about a busted shoulder but if he does have one I would be very impressed with his gainesville scores

3 JEFF HOPKINS 730 428 19 0 484 20


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Big Country 04 said:


> He might not shoot out there I didn't know anything about a busted shoulder but if he does have one I would be very impressed with his gainesville scores
> 
> 3 JEFF HOPKINS 730 428 19 0 484 20


He had a tree stand hunting accident this fall and had to have surgery and the outcome was very questionable at first. I guess his performance in Florida says quite a bit. I think he broke his shoulder but not for sure all the details.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

field14 said:


> Dan Quintana is WAYYYYYY overdue for a Vegas win! Maybe this is Dan's year!


would be nice to see a local guy win, hes from SoCal and i met him last year there, would be nice to see riverside archery on the map, which is where he shoots and sponsored thru that shop also.


----------



## MSCJEM (Sep 14, 2004)

Im picking a PA boy or Md boy..I saw a the pa guy shoot a 600 and 60 baby Xs in the Gamblers classic in front of a full house..And his side kick from Md shoot mid 50s ..Great shooting guys and good luck..


----------



## barebow52 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Jacob Phelps VA*


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

CHANCE B 
DAVE C
DAN M
These are my top picks!!!!


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

Predictions For Vegas 2009 


1. I will loose money at the casino.

2. I will be haned a pamplet on prices for everything.

3. I will eat two much at the buffets.

4. The group in the room will snore like a freight train.

5. No matter what I shoot I wont be happy.


Reo
Chance
Cousins


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

2fingers said:


> Predictions For Vegas 2009
> 
> 
> 1. I will loose money at the casino.
> ...


+1,000 :angel:

Lien2


----------



## KBI-PREZ (Dec 30, 2007)

1.Chance 
2.Cousins
3.Eggers

these are my top 3 predictions.......


----------



## A7shooter (May 4, 2008)

*Wow*

Desparts been shootin AWESOME!!!!!!!
think hes gonna take it all!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## Acesarcher (Jun 1, 2007)

REO
Chance
maybe Despart

I think cousins is on his downfall


----------



## pcarcher (Nov 28, 2008)

*Predictions*

Danny Wido


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

barebow52 said:


> *Jacob Phelps VA*


I know this kid. He's from around my area. He's a VEry strong shooter and will be a force to be reckoned with for years to come. I don't see him winning, it's his first trip to Vegas. He's got talent though. He's a pretty strong 3D shooter too, his yardage just isn't there yet. I'm rooting for him though.

As far as the winner goes, I think it goes to probably the best aimer in recent years. Chance. He's REALLY strong. He'll be winning for a while.


----------



## bowcrazyindenve (Aug 27, 2008)

I would like to see local Denver shooter Ray Solomon win it!!!!


----------



## PET (May 21, 2003)

*Despart all the way*

He is ready to return to the top in Vegas.


----------



## nightfire (Mar 12, 2004)

I really think Chance is just a step above this year and going to be hard to beat, but a possible long shot could be Josh Dickerson from MI. He is shooting real well, just needs to put together a full weekend. Have to route for the long shot.


----------



## mikep43019 (Dec 2, 2007)

after being to vegas the last 2 years and watching the shootoff.....here are my choices

1.Chance i believe is the best spot shooter period

2. reo wilde

3.Chris White

4. levi Morgan

5.Darren Christianberry


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Ray's a great guy!! He shot a 299 today and the one he dropped was REAL close!! 

I will say that after watching and talking with Chance over the last 2 or 3 shoots, he is just in a zone!! His dot does not move!! It's like he's just standing there, waiting for his release to go off!! 

That's exactly how Chance looked today!! He shot awesome!! All 30 arrows were VERY solid!! 300-30x's!! Not to shabby!!!!:wink:

Congrats to all the 300 shooter's today!! INCLUDING our own Mr. Starnes!! 




bowcrazyindenve said:


> I would like to see local Denver shooter Ray Solomon win it!!!!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Man this thread seems to be lacking the Jesse votes. As with every year at Vegas my money is on Jesse B. He is hands down the best archer out there. Indoor outdoor, he is just amazing


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Ray's a great guy!! He shot a 299 today and the one he dropped was REAL close!!
> 
> I will say that after watching and talking with Chance over the last 2 or 3 shoots, he is just in a zone!! His dot does not move!! It's like he's just standing there, waiting for his release to go off!!
> 
> ...


NOT QUITE!

CHANCE did not shoot 30X' on Friday at Vegas 2009; Jesse Broadwater did and was the only one:

1 BROADWATER, JESSE PA, USA 300 30 

And Tied with 6 others at 26X's:

22 BEAUBOUEF, CHANCE TN, USA 300 26 

Yes the 300's are there....42 of them on Friday...probably around 30 or so will be left after today...then it will get 'hot' on Sunday...and I figure about 20 in the shootoff for the "marbles"

Also a close race is brewing up for the Senior Men's Championship as well.

1 NEELY, DENNIS CA, USA 300 19 

2 BENGTSON, DAVID CA, USA 299 24 
3 HUNT, JEFFREY MI, USA 299 23 
Smith, Richard CO, USA 299 20 
5 Buck, Warran Al, Canada 299 14 
6 Wilde, Dee ID, USA 298 24 
7 BOYLAN, STEVE IL, USA 298 24 = last year's winner of ALL THREE of the WAF events; the only person every to do this. Steve has already won both the Presley's shoot and Iowa, both in "come from behind victories".

Women's
1 Anschutz, Erika OH, USA 300 22 
2 Reeves, Tiffany MT, USA 300 21 
3 Hamm, Mary TX, USA 299 22 
4 Simpson, nichola OX, ENGLAND 299 21 
5 WARD, KELLY NC, USA 299 20 
6 Soemod, Camilla DK, Denmark 299 

NOTE: two Europeans in the top six thus far....


field14:tongue::thumbs_up:wink:
8 CARLSON, SID ID, USA 298 22


----------



## catwithboost (Mar 1, 2009)

*Ray Solomon*



NEVADAPRO said:


> Ray's a great guy!! He shot a 299 today and the one he dropped was REAL close!!
> 
> I will say that after watching and talking with Chance over the last 2 or 3 shoots, he is just in a zone!! His dot does not move!! It's like he's just standing there, waiting for his release to go off!!
> 
> ...


Ray is my cousin he is a heck of a shooter and a great guy to learn from. 2:thumbs_up


----------

